# Orlando Magic @ Philadelphia 76ers Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Orlando (26-23) at Philadelphia (24-26) 7:00 pm EST 

Desperate for a road win, the Orlando Magic travel to Philadelphia on Saturday to face the 76ers in their final road game before the All-Star break. 

Orlando's strong start has been slowed of late, largely due to 13 losses in its last 16 road games, including three straight and five of six. 

The Magic are 8-9 overall since trading Cuttino Mobley to the Sacramento Kings in January. They had to fend off the lowly Atlanta Hawks at home Thursday before snapping a three-game losing streak with a 101-96 win. 

Steve Francis scored 11 of his 28 points in the fourth quarter and Hedo Turkoglu added 24 for Orlando, which nearly squandered a 20-point lead. 

The 76ers come into Saturday's action on a winning note after posting a 106-91 victory in Toronto on Friday. 

Allen Iverson scored 30 points and Kenny Thomas added 23 on 10-of-13 shooting as Philadelphia rolled in the second half. 

Thomas hurt his back late and is questionable for Saturday's game. 

Despite 38 points by Iverson, the Magic posted a 115-111 victory over the 76ers on January 22. Turkoglu scored 22 points as Orlando survived without Grant Hill, who was out with a bruised wrist.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Interesting stat: 

Only two teams have defeated the Magic more than once so far this season, Houston and Boston. The Magic seem to be pretty good at coming back and beating a team that beat them the second time around. They've already done that with Charlotte, Washington(coming back and beating them twice), Philadelphia(trying to make it twice tonight), Denver, San Antonio and Detroit.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Good stat hobojoe and it kind of changes my outlook on th game. With that stat shown you gotta think Johhny-D is doing _something_ right. He's a good enough coach to figure out what the Magic have done wrong after a loss and fixes it if he gets another chance. I gotta take the Magic to win this game, 105-94.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Looks like they have Corliss Williamson starting at PF tonight. The Magic really need to feed Howard early and often in the post against Big Nasty. For one, Williamson is about 4 or 5 inches shorter than Howard, and he isn't exactly known for his defense either.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Nelson has a chance at some early PT tonight, hopefully he makes the most of it.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Thank God for Grant Hill and his 12 points in the first 9 minutes of the game.

Horrible, horrible defense by the Magic so far. Iverson's going to drop 50 if they don't change something and fast. Nobody's doing a damned thing to stop him from getting layup after layup. And nobody is getting defensive rebounds either. Like I said, thank God for Grant Hill or we'd be down double digits already for sure.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

That was ****ing horrible. Absolutely ****ing inexcusable. One of the worst quarters the Magic have played all season, they're incredibly lucky to be still in the game right now. Iverson got no less than 8 or 9 layup attempts in the quarter, just freaking insane. Horrible, horrible, horrible defense. :upset:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

That's just ridiculous. You can not let that happen.

When a player gets smacked in the face while they have the ball, it's a ****ing foul. You don't just let him fall to the ground, drop the ball and then the other team picks it up and scores on the other end. ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Screw this game, the Magic obviously don't care about it so why should I?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

This team is horrible on the road. Might as well let Howard pad his stats in the second half.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Magic cut the lead to 13 led by a strange lineup of Nelson, Stevenson, Turkoglu, Garrity, and Howard.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Magic putting up a good effort with Nelson and Garrity giving great efforts off the bench.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Iverson with 56-58 pts right now. Otherwise, Orlando might be in this game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Terrible loss. Just awful effort on Iverson. Way too many layups, not help defense. 

Too bad it overshadows what may have been Francis' best game of the year. 32 points, 13 rebounds and 8 assists on 50% shooting too. Howard had another double-double, 11 and 13 with 2 blocks as well. Not a bad game offensively, just horrible defense particularly on Iverson. You have to give AI credit for doing what he did, but you have to realize that at least 45 of his points came from layups and the foul line. That's ridiculous. I was also disappointed with Howard's effort defensively against Williamson. He should've owned that matchup.


----------



## efes pilsen (Feb 9, 2005)

45 of his points coming from lay ups and FT's . how many points did he score?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>efes pilsen</b>!
> 45 of his points coming from lay ups and FT's . how many points did he score?


60.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Things unraveling?

MAGIC 99, SIXERS 112 
Iverson lights up Magic for 60
The NBA's top scorer puts it in the basket at will in Philadelphia's 112-99 victory.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...gicgamer021305,1,6797587.story?coll=orl-magic



> It was the Magic's fourth loss in their past five games, and Iverson looked to be piling on.
> 
> There appears to be some growing unrest in Orlando's locker room. "I know what our problem is," said one Magic player who did not want to be identified or explain it any further.


Interesting.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Things unraveling?
> 
> MAGIC 99, SIXERS 112
> ...


:nonono:

Not good. I Have no idea what he's referring to, but things can't be good. Hopefully a couple of home games against New Orleans and the Clippers can get the team back on track headed into the all-star break.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> :nonono:
> ...


My guess is it is Francis talking about Christie... but that is just a guess.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> My guess is it is Francis talking about Christie... but that is just a guess.


I agree that it was Francis but I would speculate that he's talking about Johnny. If we lose one or both of our home games before the break I wouldn't be surprised to see Puck make a change since we'll have a whole week off.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> My guess is it is Francis talking about Christie... but that is just a guess.


I think you may be right. That, or someone may be complaining about Johnny Davis. Who knows what it is, all I know is that it can't possibly be good for the team.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'd be surprised if Francis didn't like Johnny. Johnny pretty much lets Stevo do whatever he wants and Francis might consider that if Johnny is fired, whoever comes in to replace him might not allow him that freedom. 

I still think it involves Weisbrod, Mobley trade, and/or Christie. 

Funny how we are all pretty much in consensus it was Francis though. :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> Funny how we are all pretty much in consensus it was Francis though. :laugh:


Who else could it be, realistically? I just can't see anyone else on the team saying that.


----------

